# Post the worst songs...ever!



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 28, 2014)

Have you ever listened to a bad song and wanted to just throw a tomato at it? well now here's your chance (proverbially speaking of course). You can post your worst songs ever on this thread. Think of it as the funny pictures thread with noise, really bad noise.

A couple rules (We always have to have rules-Sheesh!). If the song is say less than family friendly please have a warning as such.

Also keep in mind that your garbage could be someone else's masterpiece so try to be a good sport about it. It is of course only personal opinions so keep that in mind.

And remember this is supposed to be fun.

And also any comments about your song of shame (or someone's else's song of shame) is absolutely encouraged as long as it is in fun.

And with that I shall inaugurate this thread with the inspiration that ...er... inspired this ...er... thread


[video=youtube;D-yy2URAYqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-yy2URAYqU[/video]

Note the amazing vocal chords of Captain Kirk. He interprets classic songs nearly as well as Frank Sinatra.... NOT!

PS-Whoever did this video is even more demented than me :bomb:

Have fun gang :glee:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;6eIbha7xVP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eIbha7xVP4[/video]

A steaming turd wrapped in shame.


----------



## escorial (Sep 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;EfpgE1EoOjs]http://youtu.be/EfpgE1EoOjs[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 28, 2014)

These songs are so..... BAD!!!!

[video=youtube;AGF5ROpjRAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGF5ROpjRAU[/video]


Spock was jealous. At least he could sing....sort of.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh lord, I remember that one! *shudders*

[video=youtube;ZyQxTWDLZ8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyQxTWDLZ8o[/video]


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;pudIZbCRq_c]http://youtu.be/pudIZbCRq_c[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;dLz3ia7TFqM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLz3ia7TFqM[/video]


----------



## escorial (Sep 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;UXuSWUXDnuo]http://youtu.be/UXuSWUXDnuo[/video]


----------



## escorial (Sep 28, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> These songs are so..... BAD!!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;AGF5ROpjRAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGF5ROpjRAU[/video]
> 
> ...



man did zulu or scotty do one..ha


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 28, 2014)

escorial said:


> man did zulu or scotty do one..ha





No but Uhura did. She was actually pretty good doing Northern Soul though so I'll spare her this thread :lol:


----------



## belthagor (Sep 28, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

do I win?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 28, 2014)

belthagor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
> 
> do I win?



Yes. For your prize you have to listen to this for the rest of your life

[video=youtube;4em_mrI_VCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4em_mrI_VCU[/video]

Also, you win ten pet Sabertooth tigers :twisted:


----------



## hvysmker (Sep 28, 2014)

I try not to listen to anything sung or played since mid 1955. Not even Beetles.  I did like early Elvis before he started with R&R.

Charlie


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 28, 2014)

This shit is terrible. 
[video=youtube_share;CdXesX6mYUE]http://youtu.be/CdXesX6mYUE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 29, 2014)

The worst song ever made. Really.

[video=youtube;d71b7P3SxyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d71b7P3SxyM[/video]

Would you believe the original copy of the album goes for two thousand dollars? I kid you not.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 29, 2014)

Undoubtedly the worst song of all time. I don't care what anyone says, this song is literally the bane of my existence, no one will convince me otherwise.

[video=youtube;QjUk3Bp16zs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjUk3Bp16zs[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 29, 2014)

Now the above post is where it pays to be a good sport (For you Elton John fans out there) :smiley_simmons:


----------



## Jeko (Sep 29, 2014)

This.
[video=youtube;l12Csc_lW0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l12Csc_lW0Q[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;3JcmQONgXJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JcmQONgXJM[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;ateQQc-AgEM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ateQQc-AgEM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 30, 2014)

Who wanted to run away when this fad hit the airwaves?

[video=youtube;zTunzYfU-uM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTunzYfU-uM[/video]

AAAGHHH!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 1, 2014)

I hope to be posting a bad song per day, there are so many of them (Ugh!!)

But of all the millions of bad songs out there and with apologies to the Elton John hater whose name I won't mention:roll: this is undoubtedly the worst song ever made, not to mention the most hypocritical Enjoy. :listening_headphone

[video=youtube;5_EdzOSSDV0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_EdzOSSDV0[/video]

Once rebels as the Jefferson Airplane, they went the road of many hippies and joined sold out to corporate rock.

Favorite (NOT) line: Someone always playing corporation games. Perfect line from the kings of corporate rock. I hear that today that are taking positions for a short order cook.


----------



## dale (Oct 1, 2014)

this isn't the worst SONG ever..but oh my god. this video just makes it horrible. this video is SOOOO gay...it makes me cringe. and i really like mick jagger and david bowie, individually. i think that's what makes me cringe about it the most.....

[video=youtube;9G4jnaznUoQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G4jnaznUoQ[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 1, 2014)

Bowie and Jagger were definitely not much of a good match. Especially in the eighties.:cower:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 1, 2014)

Generations agree... my seventeen -year-old began describing that video once. "David Bowie? Is that the guy who made that one 'Dancing in the... Uhg! That's got to be the worst..."


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Generations agree... my seventeen -year-old began describing that video once. "David Bowie? Is that the guy who made that one 'Dancing in the... Uhg! That's got to be the worst..."




Yeah. Being a big Bowie fan myself, this video pretty much ripped my heart out (Not to mention my lungs, liver, etc)


----------



## Kevin (Oct 1, 2014)

I was trying to explain to him that both of them were really good, and he couldn't accept it. "No way that either of those guys could ever be good. Dad, you're taste sucks...."


----------



## dale (Oct 1, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Yeah. Being a big Bowie fan myself, this video pretty much ripped my heart out (Not to mention my lungs, liver, etc)



yeah. and just for the record for the more sensitive people here...when i said "SOOOO gay", that wasn't a homosexual slam or anything. 
because i love the bowie song "oh, you pretty things" and i know what that's about. but yeah. i love old bowie and i'm a big stones fan. 
i don't know what was in their heads getting together for this bit of trash. i'd have to assume money.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 1, 2014)

Sometimes a pile of good things becomes a pile. Remember "Band- Aid"?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Sometimes a pile of good things becomes a pile. Remember "Band- Aid"?




Yep. And here it is.

[video=youtube;bjQzJAKxTrE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjQzJAKxTrE[/video]

And anyone who cares to post the American response, otherwise known as "We Are the World", Please feel free. :cower:


----------



## dale (Oct 1, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> And anyone who cares to post the American response, otherwise known as "We Are the World", Please feel free. :cower:



yeah. i remember them playing that hourly on Mtv. we all used to drink beer and make fun of it at 1st. but then after the 1st thousand times,
it ceased to be funny.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 1, 2014)

dale said:


> yeah. i remember them playing that hourly on Mtv. we all used to drink beer and make fun of it at 1st. but then after the 1st thousand times,
> it ceased to be funny.




Oh I could go on and on about some of the garbage that came out of MTV in the eighties. Strangely enough that was far superior to the shows they have on that network now. 

Stay tuned for another eighties classic tomorrow ukel:


----------



## dale (Oct 1, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> And anyone who cares to post the American response, otherwise known as "We Are the World", Please feel free. :cower:



lol. i'm gonna put this up because i have a story to this song. in the late 90s, i was an idiot. i mean, even much moreso than now. 
so i was in the pen for a few years for "conspiracy to manufacture" (whatever the hell that means). so i'm in plainfield pen, kind of a big 
pen. and so like they let us out of our cells every night to watch TV for a couple hours. about 100 idiots out in a TV room together.
so it's superbowl sunday, and they tell us for some reason we won't be allowed out to watch the superbowl. i can't remember why.
but anyway, the whole block erupts. idiots are yelling threats and obscenities at the guards out the food slots, throwing crap and trash
at the guards out the food slots. it's REALLY LOUD. but this nice black dude in the cell next to mine starts singing "we are the world. we are
the children. we are the ones that start a brighter day, so let's start givin....blah, blah". and i'm like...is this guy seriously over here singing
"we are the world' during this crap? and i'm laughing at it. next thing i know, the guards crack his cell and drag him out and cuff him and 
take him to solitary. i'm like...oh my god. this place is in a near riot, people are throwing crap at you. yelling threats at you. yelling obscenities
at you. and the only person you take to the hole is the guy singing "we are the world"? ha ha. i went into hysterical giggles for HOURS over that.
i mean...it might not seem funny to anyone reading this, but it was hilarious to me that the guards considered that song being sung worse than
all the obscenities and threats and garbage being thrown at them....

[video=youtube;M9BNoNFKCBI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9BNoNFKCBI[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 1, 2014)

It sure is funny to me, Dale :lol:


----------



## belthagor (Oct 1, 2014)

How come we all forgot about Nicki Minaj????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDZX4ooRsWs


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 1, 2014)

So you're the one who made me Google to find out who she was.[-X


----------



## shedpog329 (Oct 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;F1yvQV7J47o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1yvQV7J47o[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Oct 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;xhrBDcQq2DM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhrBDcQq2DM[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Oct 1, 2014)

God I'm full of terrible songs, if it were up to me we'd listen to Phil Collins all day


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 1, 2014)

Dedicated to shedpog329

[video=youtube;8-9fvEkhNJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-9fvEkhNJU[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Oct 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;iEPTlhBmwRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEPTlhBmwRg[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Oct 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;6WJFjXtHcy4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WJFjXtHcy4[/video]


----------



## dale (Oct 1, 2014)

honestly, the worst songs are usually covers. some idiot thinking they can outdo something great. but this one? this is like a generic 80s song
and they even made it worse. ya see? these are the people i would like to stab repeatedly......

[video=youtube;WD4IpsgnbyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD4IpsgnbyM[/video]


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;m2ItB3_LZuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2ItB3_LZuI[/video]

(Warning: Sacrilege)


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 2, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Yeah. Being a big Bowie fan myself, this video pretty much ripped my heart out (Not to mention my lungs, liver, etc)



I had to cleanse my palate with some Ziggy Stardust after listening to that.


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 2, 2014)

dale said:


> honestly, the worst songs are usually covers. some idiot thinking they can outdo something great.



And in that light:

[video=youtube;NxoRHqc1iDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxoRHqc1iDk[/video]


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2014)

IMHO old and awful. The song only runs about two minutes though there is a Dick Clark intro at the beginning and some sort of interview at the end.

[video=youtube;MT9QZBGyXjU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT9QZBGyXjU[/video]

Check out this guys jacket.:blue:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

And from the eighties file, the egomaniac of Miami Vice fame

[video=youtube;I1sNImbI2Zw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1sNImbI2Zw[/video]

The song is bad enough but the video on top of it? In the immortal words of our fellow member Panc, “YIKES!”


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

Double Play. And in the case it was Sonny that was jealous. This classic came to haunt us first.

[video=youtube;X84tlNzppyw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X84tlNzppyw[/video]

Of course Sonny won the war. While Don Johnson continued on with his arrogant self well past Nash Brides, poor Philip sank into obscurity, rarely to be heard from again.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

Blade, I'm familiar with Kookie of 77 Sunset Strip Fame. Him and Connie Stevens. That was two for the price of one. :lol:


----------



## dale (Oct 2, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> And from the eighties file, the egomaniac of Miami Vice fame
> 
> 
> The song is bad enough but the video on top of it? In the immortal words of our fellow member Panc, “YIKES!”



and don't forget eddie murphy having to embarrass himself with this crap....

[video=youtube;bDbpzjbXUZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDbpzjbXUZI[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

Curse you Dale, I was going to use that song!

But since you did allow me to add my notes

So you are the biggest movie draw, you are the most sought after stand-up comedian. and you singled handedly saved Saturday Night Live so what do do for an encore?


(This is where I would have put in the video)

Luckily he stuck to his film career.

Very good (er bad) choice, Dale  :abnormal:


----------



## Schrody (Oct 2, 2014)

This song has the stupidest lyrics ever

[video=youtube;BKtrWU4zaaI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKtrWU4zaaI[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2014)

I guess Eddie was convinced he could sing cause he did such a fantastic imitation of Stink in 48hrs.  I preferred his "in your butt" song... comedy.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

Schrods, what song was it? They wouldn't let you upload the song for some reason.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

Schrods. I saw the video on Youtube. Not sure what happened but the video you posted is saying the uploader has not made the video available in your country.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;0MFPmmSWqyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MFPmmSWqyU[/video]

You may be deceived into thinking this is an okay song at first. _At first. _2 minutes and 38 seconds in, we're delighted to Mr. Bowie -- accompanied by no other than MICKEY ROURKE -- rapping. It's like listening to your grandmother sing _Hit Me Baby One More Time_.

Here's the lyrics:
_Peter met Frank, _
_Formed a dummy run gang._
_Worked heist or hit for 10 Gs flat._
_Blew heads outta shape in the name of Trotsky, 
Sinn-Fein, Hitler cashdown._
_No-hope heroes cover this page,_
_With debts in hell and fingers in blood._
_Poor little bodies all covered in scabs,_
_Threw it all away, another life in the grave._
_Another life in the grave._

I mean . . . my god.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bruno, what are you a Bowie hater or something :lol:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 2, 2014)

He's one of the most important and influential artists the UK has ever produced. He just happened to write some shite.

[video=youtube;LoGA4U6J02s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoGA4U6J02s[/video]


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 2, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Bruno, what are you a Bowie hater or something :lol:



I really like a lot of Bowie, but I don't think Mick Ronson gets the credit he deserves.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

Paul McCartney too? Who's next the Rolling Stones?

Agreed on Bowie actually and as for Sir Paul, I have something in store for him one day (If someone doesn't beat me to it first).

Tomorrow, expect my contribution to be from another truly legendary artist (seriously, he really is a legend)


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 2, 2014)

Crap is crap, no matter who produces it 

[video=youtube;QWWsWP9bPAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWWsWP9bPAg[/video]

I also highly recommend his song _Hootie and the Blowfish._ 

It's the same song.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 2, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Schrods. I saw the video on Youtube. Not sure what happened but the video you posted is saying the uploader has not made the video available in your country.



YouTube is an idiot. How come I just saw it if it's not available? ](*,)

Here's the link - click


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

Schrody said:


> YouTube is an idiot. How come I just saw it if it's not available? ](*,)
> 
> Here's the link - click



What song? All I got was a crummy ad! :lol:

Just kidding. It linked fine Schrods. :raindeer:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bruno I have to admit. Rock and Roll McDonalds was the worst song I heard yet.

Did he really do a song called Hootie and the Blowfish?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, it goes: HOOTIE AND THE BLOWFISH. HOOTIE AND THE BLOWFISH. HOOTIE AND THE BLOWFISH.

Catchy!

Link: http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Hootie+and+The+Blowfish/34IMtd?src=5


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Yeah, it goes: HOOTIE AND THE BLOWFISH. HOOTIE AND THE BLOWFISH. HOOTIE AND THE BLOWFISH.
> 
> Catchy!
> 
> My god. If this man is making it as a novelty artist, I'm changing my profession ukel:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 2, 2014)

Well, to be clear, he had chronic schizophrenia. His way of thinking simply differed, and it shows in his art. I'm not laughing at his illness, but the songs are goddamn hilarious -- possibly intentionally, possibly not. _I Whipped Spider-Man's Ass_ might be my favourite.

I'll miss the guy. Gave me a heap of laughs.


----------



## Apple Ice (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know if this is so bad that it's genius. kind of sure this kid is the devil, though.


[video=youtube;5J814ImjlR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J814ImjlR4[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

I don’t know if it’s their worst song, but it is sure the one that keeps giving me nightmares.

[video=youtube;ar7Md7RowQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar7Md7RowQw[/video]

 Darius Rucker went on to become a country artist. Somehow I don’t think he is known as the new Charley Pride.

EDIT: For some reason I am unable to show the video on so I may have to link from now on.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;O_-isKzt4O4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_-isKzt4O4[/video]

A sonic amalgamation of everything I hate. It's like it's been especially designed to encourage suicide en masse.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;8mWW6kRITEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWW6kRITEY[/video]
Hell no.


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2014)

Another old but not forgotten. The get up is a bit of a disappointment. I never noticed it back in the day but I wonder if his 'psycho eye play' was part of his appeal.

[video=youtube;zcSlcNfThUA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcSlcNfThUA[/video]


----------



## dale (Oct 2, 2014)

Blade said:


> Another old but not forgotten. The get up is a bit of a disappointment. I never noticed it back in the day but I wonder if his 'psycho eye play' was part of his appeal.
> 
> [video=youtube;zcSlcNfThUA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcSlcNfThUA[/video]



lol. i like it. tiny tim was weird, but kind of unique.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 3, 2014)

From the king of rock n roll, from the movie Double Trouble

[video=youtube;VGTdsCEKvEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGTdsCEKvEY[/video]

If Elvis Presley had a "fat period" in the seventies, I think it's safe to say that he had something of a "Bad period" in the sixties


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 3, 2014)

shedpog329 said:


> God I'm full of terrible songs, if it were up to me we'd listen to Phil Collins all day



Hey now. I happen to LIKE Phil Collins. With or without Genesis. LOL


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 3, 2014)

Being allowed only one video at a time kinda suck because I would put this whole FREAKIN ALBUM up.

This crap made me want to stick an icepick in my ears.

[video=youtube;Xi3OnJT4Qjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi3OnJT4Qjw[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 3, 2014)

And then, of course, you have a steaming pile of crap sung by a man who actually has the facial expressions of someone who is laying a big steaming pile of crap.

[video=youtube;wlDmslyGmGI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlDmslyGmGI[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 3, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> I don't know if this is so bad that it's genius. kind of sure this kid is the devil, though.



Oh yeah. When I was growing up in the seventies, the airwaves were full of these six year old teen idols. Ugh!ukel:



Bruno Spatola said:


> A sonic amalgamation of everything I hate. It's like it's been especially designed to encourage suicide en masse.



OMG, this one looks like Disney gone amuk!



Pluralized said:


> Hell no.



I had to check to see if this guy was actually legit. Imagine to my horror that he was :nightmare:



Blade said:


> Another old but not forgotten. The get up is a bit of a disappointment. I never noticed it back in the day but I wonder if his 'psycho eye play' was part of his appeal.



This one was my favorite. I remember this one when I was a wee bit child of six. I sense we are going to have similar tastes in bad music.



T.S.Bowman said:


> And then, of course, you have a steaming pile of crap sung by a man who actually has the facial expressions of someone who is laying a big steaming pile of crap.



And don't you just love it when he cries at the end? John Belushi would have been proud. :cry:


Very bad people, very, very, bad  :lol:


----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2014)

I am not exactly seeking sympathy from younger posters but we oldies lived through this. Choosing the one with the big boobs does not really work here. :blue:

[video=youtube;A6XoP09ta-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6XoP09ta-U[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 3, 2014)

Blade said:


> I am not exactly seeking sympathy from younger posters but we oldies lived through this. Choosing the one with the big boobs does not really work here. :blue:




I keep forgetting with all the bad TV out there today, I forgot that we had to suffer through Lawrence Welk :nightmare:


----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> I keep forgetting with all the bad TV out there today, I forgot that we had to suffer through Lawrence Welk :nightmare:


What do you mean 'we' white man ? Do you remember 'parents', we were dragged along for the ride. :mask:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 3, 2014)

Blade said:


> What do you mean 'we' white man ? Do you remember 'parents', we were dragged along for the ride. :mask:



Not to mention forcing us to endure Guy Lombardo on New Years. Oh yeah I hear you Blade.


----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2014)

Or something like this?

[video=youtube;v0bMs7XZOhQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0bMs7XZOhQ[/video]

You don't need a wind man to tell which way the wind blows.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 4, 2014)

Let us not forget THIS particular piece of drivel.

[video=youtube;HyTpu6BmE88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyTpu6BmE88[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Let us not forget THIS particular piece of drivel.



OMG, she of the Psychic Friends Network :cower:

And here's my daily contribution


From the Donna Reed show. Notice how "Dad" looks so touched (in the head maybe)

[video=youtube;HmhPKWRrBro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmhPKWRrBro[/video]


Aww! Isn't he a good son?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

I was going to wait for this one but I'm having embedding difficulties so...

Gregg Allmann and Cher after the latter’s divorce from Sonny. No sexism in that group name. Nuh uh.

[video=youtube;AkNYa4xyA44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkNYa4xyA44[/video]

In the words of Leonard Pinth-Garnell of SNL fame, That was bad wasn’t it?

(And my method worked (hee hee)


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;d3mvEfON2CI]http://youtu.be/d3mvEfON2CI[/video]

john must have loved her to bits


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 5, 2014)

Now now be nice to Yoko :apple:

Now for my moldy oldie of the day. This from a man with a flair for the dramatic.

[video=youtube_share;yYFKS3xxF3M]http://youtu.be/yYFKS3xxF3M[/video]

Such a cheesy song, this video just adds to the, er,drama.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 6, 2014)

And a true classic from the one hit wonders of 1976

[video=youtube_share;Fz1ex78QeQI]http://youtu.be/Fz1ex78QeQI[/video]

Anyone watch the movie PCU where the heroes trap the faculty in a room and they have to listen to this song? Yeah it’s that excruciating.


----------



## stevesh (Oct 6, 2014)

Kind of a surprise that this sucks so badly, since it's from the usually reliable Dr. Hook and was written by the great Shel Silverstein:

[video=youtube;UPrixYOTNHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=UPrixYOTNHw[/video]


----------



## stevesh (Oct 6, 2014)

If you haven't heard this, be sure to have something handy to hurl into before you click Play.

[video=youtube;rZiEY3O-FWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=rZiEY3O-FWk[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2014)

hahaha ... you're just a sour-puss man. that's a such a sweet song. ^^^   _Seasons in the Sun_ inspired me... to want to smash my radio.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 6, 2014)

stevesh said:


> Kind of a surprise that this sucks so badly, since it's from the usually reliable Dr. Hook and was written by the great Shel Silverstein:



I have a feeling we might disagree but their later stuff was oh so much worse :cower:



stevesh said:


> If you haven't heard this, be sure to have something handy to hurl into before you click Play.



Interesting story on this one. Bobby Goldsboro was reportedly upset with the Smothers Brothers when they spoofed this song in the Honey House skit. Great (er bad) choices Stevesh.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 7, 2014)

Many people would call this the worst song ever. From a once famous teen idol all grown up

[video=youtube_share;-ZNtcCM3Cvo]http://youtu.be/-ZNtcCM3Cvo[/video]

Would you want to put your head on his shoulder?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 8, 2014)

This classic pretty much signaled the end of this band

[video=youtube_share;3cShYbLkhBc]http://youtu.be/3cShYbLkhBc[/video]

The video was about as robotic as the song itself.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 8, 2014)

SUBMIT CORR​
Friends there's somethin' been hauntin' me and I just got to tell you bout it
I saw an accident one day that would chill the heart of any man
And teach them not to drink a drop while the steering wheel's in their hand
This awfull accident occurred on the 20th day of May
And caused two dear little children to be sleeping beneath the clay
These two little kids walked side by side along the state highway
Their poor old mother she had died and their daddy had run away
As these two little kids walked arm in arm how sad their hearts did feel
When around the curb came a speeding car with a drunk man at the wheel
The drunk man saw the two little kids and he hollered a drunken sound
Get out of the road you little fools and the car it brought them down
The bumper struck the little girl taking her life away
While the little boy in a puddle of blood in the ditch lying there did lay
The drunk man staggered from his car to see the damage that he had done
And he let out a yell you could hear for miles when he recognized his dying son
Such mourning from a drunken man I've never heard before
While kneeling at the running board he prayed to heavens door
Saying oh God please forgive me for this awful crime I've done
And his attention then was called away by the words of his dying son
And he said daddy why did you do this to us how come you run us to the ground
It was you and mommy we was talking about when the car it brought us down
And I was just telling little sister that I knew we'd see you again someday
But daddy why did it have to be like this why did it have to be this way
Why daddy why

P.S. I included the lyrics in case you don't want to be subjected to this link. LISTENING DISCRETION IS ADVISED


http://youtu.be/cH-kykDYQw0


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Oct 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;iq_d8VSM0nw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq_d8VSM0nw[/video]

I'm sorry everyone, this wins. No ifs ands or buts.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 8, 2014)

Ethan said:


> SUBMIT CORR​
> Friends there's somethin' been hauntin' me and I just got to tell you bout it
> I saw an accident one day that would chill the heart of any man.....
> 
> ...



One of those classic honky tonk death songs eh?



No Cat No Cradle said:


> I'm sorry everyone, this wins. No ifs ands or buts.



And on the more opposite end time wise. I take it the guy needed singing lessons in the worst way. Please tell me this was not a hit. :cower:

Awful, just Awful


----------



## Blade (Oct 9, 2014)

This thread brought to mind the _Sing along with Mitch _show featuring Mitch Miller. I remember him as a friendly looking sort but in this clip he looks positively fiendish.:twisted: I would not recommend watching the whole thing as the first 30 seconds is plenty. Mitch leads an all white, all male choir with lyrics posted on the screen for singing along.:dejection:

This show was *big *in its day.:icon_shaking2:

[video=youtube;9dY9gtYeHhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dY9gtYeHhk[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 9, 2014)

Blade said:


> This thread brought to mind the _Sing along with Mitch _show featuring Mitch Miller. I remember him as a friendly looking sort but in this clip he looks positively fiendish.:twisted: I would not recommend watching the whole thing as the first 30 seconds is plenty. Mitch leads an all white, all male choir with lyrics posted on the screen for singing along.:dejection:
> 
> This show was *big *in its day.:icon_shaking2:



I was tempted to use this, er, demon myself (not this particular clip mind you). For those who are curious he was the A and R man at Columbia Records and was notorious for keeping rock and roll artists off the label. By the sixties it was clear he lost the war. 


And now for my donation. You may have heard this one in Ferris Bueller.

[video=youtube_share;0m_giioppT4]http://youtu.be/0m_giioppT4[/video]

When this was recorded in 1963, Wayne Newton was being marketed as some sort of kid Frank Sinatra. He matured into horrible MOR records (Daddy don’t you walk so fast is a horrid example) and then to Las Vegas mogul. He still doesn't seem to remind anyone of the Rat Pack.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 11, 2014)

This is from one of the great legends of Rock and Roll, who apparently was in a strange mood

[video=youtube_share;NgS6nqzzRCQ]http://youtu.be/NgS6nqzzRCQ[/video]

Let's just  say Johnny B Goode it isn't :cower:


----------



## Seedy M. (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't have a video. Pat Boone: Love Letters in the Sand or Goodnight Irene by whoever did that travesty.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 11, 2014)

Seedy M. said:


> Don't have a video. Pat Boone: Love Letters in the Sand or Goodnight Irene by whoever did that travesty.




Goodnight Irene was by the Weavers I think (early Pete Seeger). I'm not a big Pat Boone fan either.

Now since we have crossed paths finally, I've been dying to ask. Who did you play with in the sixties/ seventies? I am a huge fan of sixties rock and psychedelia.






   (never mind the temporary sig, it is a tribute to someone)


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Oct 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;jvlt6POm-lc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvlt6POm-lc[/video]
DID SOMEONE SAY PAT BOONE!?!?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 11, 2014)

OMG, I forgot when he went "metal"


----------



## belthagor (Oct 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;kfVsfOSbJY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 12, 2014)

Belthagor. Was she one of those "Disney" girls? ukel:

Anyway my daily entry is a moldy oldie from 1971. I think they named a TV series after him.

[video=youtube_share;aTbBvPoxUkk]http://youtu.be/aTbBvPoxUkk[/video]

The Brady Kids did a remake


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 13, 2014)

Now I have to admit this is my guilty pleasure but.....

[video=youtube_share;nC9sEAqEjxs]http://youtu.be/nC9sEAqEjxs[/video]

This one of course is by Pat Boone's (you know that heavy metal star?) daughter. This song was played so much in 1977 that DJ's actually considered quitting. :cower:


----------



## Seedy M. (Oct 13, 2014)

MM615 - little performing except as a walk-on. Writing and arranging with Pearl (Janis Joplin). Quicksilver Messenger Service. and others. Performed in late '73. early '74 with international group that soured me on the business. It was just getting sickeningly commercial and the art was going. I've done some walk-ons with such as Molly Hatchet in special shows etc.
I wish I'd done some of the writing using my real name, which a lot of us didn't do back then. Some of it would be bringing in huge royalties today while it didn't make a lot then. I'm in Panamá and can listen to a couple I wrote and co-wrote in the band's name. We'd get together and write stuff just for kicks. A glass of Chianti. a toke or two ....

Add: When PB went "metal" a bunch of us who were actually doing metal laughed so hard we vomited. Not just from what he did to metal. A lot because it was so grotesque. Him going metal caused a quotation to a whole general. "Grotie to the max."


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 13, 2014)

Seedy M. said:


> MM615 - little performing except as a walk-on. Writing and arranging with Pearl (Janis Joplin). Quicksilver Messenger Service. and others. Performed in late '73. early '74 with international group that soured me on the business. It was just getting sickeningly commercial and the art was going. I've done some walk-ons with such as Molly Hatchet in special shows etc.
> I wish I'd done some of the writing using my real name, which a lot of us didn't do back then. Some of it would be bringing in huge royalties today while it didn't make a lot then. I'm in Panamá and can listen to a couple I wrote and co-wrote in the band's name. We'd get together and write stuff just for kicks. A glass of Chianti. a toke or two ....
> 
> Add: When PB went "metal" a bunch of us who were actually doing metal laughed so hard we vomited. Not just from what he did to metal. A lot because it was so grotesque. Him going metal caused a quotation to a whole general. "Grotie to the max."




That's really cool Seedy. I am really into Quicksilver (and a lot of the San Francisco scene actually)


----------



## Seedy M. (Oct 13, 2014)

Quicksilver was why I didn't perform much then. People always said I was good with the guitar, I was working with them, and why didn't I perform?
Yeah! Right! I was going to walk out on a stage and play guitar - with John Cipolana and Gary Duncan?
There was no one like John for psychedelic and combined jazz and mood. I think only Knoefler could match him today.
Last I heard, last year, Gary still had Quicksilver. Frieberg went back with him when he left Starship.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 14, 2014)

Do I have to explain this one?

[video=youtube_share;Qkuu0Lwb5EM]http://youtu.be/Qkuu0Lwb5EM[/video]

Snoopy should bite them.  :dog:


----------



## Gargh (Oct 14, 2014)

Yikes. That ^ reminded me of this one. So... creepy...!

[video=youtube;uc2UEfWjvo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc2UEfWjvo8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 15, 2014)

A big MTV staple in the 1980s

[video=youtube_share;9jK-NcRmVcw]http://youtu.be/9jK-NcRmVcw[/video]

Big hair, a cheesy keyboard, and corporate rock. You can't beat this combination


----------



## DJ2334 (Oct 16, 2014)

Anything by Lil Wayne.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 16, 2014)

And for our new member

[video=youtube_share;otLOh7Nihz8]http://youtu.be/otLOh7Nihz8[/video]

Admittedly first time I heard this one. But worst music connoisseurs listen at you own risk :cower:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 17, 2014)

And now one from our favorite ex-beatle

[video=youtube_share;WC6_Dgrw5e0]http://youtu.be/WC6_Dgrw5e0[/video]

Okay so John Lennon was my favorite ex-Beatle but this had to be the low point of Macca's creativity.

It was the number one song of 1976:cower:


----------



## belthagor (Oct 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;8aHW_TFtGPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=8aHW_TFtGPQ[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 18, 2014)

From the hip duo that brought you "Love Will Keep Us Together"


[video=youtube_share;yKw8j7GLSdw]http://youtu.be/yKw8j7GLSdw[/video]

Originally recorded by the band America, who like so many bands of the 70s, grew progressively worse and worse


----------



## escorial (Oct 18, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> And now one from our favorite ex-beatle
> 
> [video=youtube_share;WC6_Dgrw5e0]http://youtu.be/WC6_Dgrw5e0[/video]
> 
> ...


he wrote this after being constantly asked why he writes love songs...john for me was the edge, paul the harmony and george the melody..and ringo was the luckiest man on the planet


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 18, 2014)

escorial said:


> he wrote this after being constantly asked why he writes love songs...john for me was the edge, paul the harmony and george the melody..and ringo was the luckiest man on the planet




Pretty good drummer though. Yeah, I was a John guy myself


----------



## escorial (Oct 18, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Pretty good drummer though. Yeah, I was a John guy myself



john was asked was ringo the best drummer in the word and he replied..he wasn't the best drummer in the beatles..ha


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 18, 2014)

escorial said:


> john was asked was ringo the best drummer in the word and he replied..he wasn't the best drummer in the beatles..ha



Yeah, I remember that :lol:


----------



## escorial (Oct 18, 2014)

thing about ringo was that he was the one they all liked..even during the split and stuff he was the one they always all kept in touch with..recentley in liverpool george and ringos childhood homes have been hitting the headlines..while john and pauls are owned by the national trust..theirs is not and i think theirs should to.


----------



## escorial (Oct 18, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;lJLEXgkddPQ]http://youtu.be/lJLEXgkddPQ[/video]


shut upppppp


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey, LOL is back (for now) :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 19, 2014)

From the movie Cocktail which was even worse

[video=youtube_share;9_5_AD9wXuY]http://youtu.be/9_5_AD9wXuY[/video]

Now don't get me wrong, I love the Beach Boys, but this song?...AARGH!!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 20, 2014)

So many unlistenable songs from these guys that were big hits. So what to choose...  :scratch:

[video=youtube_share;N6uEMOeDZsA]http://youtu.be/N6uEMOeDZsA[/video]

I picked this one because I thought this one might have made Nancy Reagan spin in her grave (if she had one; she was, and is, still alive of course)


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 21, 2014)

The Memphis DJ recorded this ditty in 1976

[video=youtube_share;i_WEMCUhF0E]http://youtu.be/i_WEMCUhF0E[/video]

On the rotten egg i Have only three words

DISNEY SHOULD SUE!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 22, 2014)

Perhaps the most boring song ever.

[video=youtube_share;6NXnxTNIWkc]http://youtu.be/6NXnxTNIWkc[/video]

They played this one to death on MTV. Maybe these ladies was what drove MTV to go all reality on us.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 23, 2014)

This was a minor hit in 1965

[video=youtube_share;h0x8S1U7O3w]http://youtu.be/h0x8S1U7O3w[/video]

Not sure if this was meant to be a novelty hit or if was supposed to be taken seriously (I suspect the former) but this definitely falls into the “so bad it’s good” category


----------



## Blade (Oct 23, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Not sure if this was meant to be a novelty hit or if was supposed to be taken seriously (I suspect the former) but this definitely falls into the “so bad it’s good” category



This has got to be psycho humour. From the monologue, "My baby was over there..........and over there......", the muffled voice from the coffin.:-k

I made it all the way through.:nightmare:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 23, 2014)

I enjoy taking song titles literally: I Want My Baby Back.

But the adoption papers have been signed, Mr. Cross. I'm sorry, there's . . . nothing we can do. 

It's not funny or anything, I'm just insane. 

[video=youtube;h3gEkwhdXUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3gEkwhdXUE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 24, 2014)

Do I really have to explain this one? Hint, It's Hannah Montana's daddy

[video=youtube_share;byQIPdHMpjc]http://youtu.be/byQIPdHMpjc[/video]

The one hit wonder is also responsible for Hannah Montana, who no one knew once she removed her wig. Of course now she is just plain out Miley Ray Cyrus (again do we need an introduction?). Disney and Daddy should be proud.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 25, 2014)

The precursor to the likes of Eminem and Malibu’s Most Wanted (Jamie Kennedy)

[video=youtube_share;rog8ou-ZepE]http://youtu.be/rog8ou-ZepE?list=RDrog8ou-ZepE[/video]

Even today MTV gleefully shows Vanilla Ice explain why this song isn’t ripping off Queen’s Under Pressure.. and with a straight face too.


----------



## belthagor (Oct 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;3mgbmVhaBkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mgbmVhaBkk[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 26, 2014)

Whatever you do don’t watch the video, don’t… don’t..
[video=youtube_share;84RxK4N1wfE]http://youtu.be/84RxK4N1wfE[/video]


I told you not to watch the video. Now you will have nightmares for all of eternity (or at least until tomorrows offering)


----------



## escorial (Oct 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;UoH9zP_n_g0]http://youtu.be/UoH9zP_n_g0[/video]


na,na,,na


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 27, 2014)

Aw! Come on. Paul was in love :lemo:


----------



## escorial (Oct 27, 2014)

yoko and linda would have been awsome in a band made up of beatles wives..maybie a name like the bugs


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 27, 2014)

Macca and Stevie do a duet



[video=youtube_share;wE5SI92vHHM]http://youtu.be/wE5SI92vHHM[/video]


Well meaning but such insipid lyrics. It sounded like a bad advertisement for  anti-perspirant.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 27, 2014)

escorial said:


> yoko and linda would have been awsome in a band made up of beatles wives..maybie a name like the bugs




That reminds me of this classic from the Mike Douglas Show

[video=youtube_share;h9kgu71d81U]http://youtu.be/h9kgu71d81U[/video]

Chuck's reaction to Yoko's warbling is priceless


----------



## escorial (Oct 27, 2014)

it's like waiting for a car crash you can't stop


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 28, 2014)

Let’s party like it’s 1999… oh it is.

[video=youtube_share;xjj7FWxREko]http://youtu.be/xjj7FWxREko[/video]

Well it was. The Fresh Prince of Bel Air rode this song all the way… to No.25


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 29, 2014)

No not a hit but pretty representative of what was coming out of Disney in the 1960s

[video=youtube_share;nxvlKp-76io]http://youtu.be/nxvlKp-76io[/video]


AAAGHHH!!!! :nightmare:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hard to pick from the first family of pop syrup. But this Paul Anka cover seems to fit

[video=youtube_share;JMrcnqKSbw8]http://youtu.be/JMrcnqKSbw8[/video]

It could be worse. The duet with Marie (I’m a little bit country..) was gratefully confined to their syrupy TV variety show.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe not one of the worst songs, but it's Halloween and it's so cute 

[video=youtube_share;9MIt96aYFuM]http://youtu.be/9MIt96aYFuM[/video]

Pretty neat video too


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;fXkUyJ44_BU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXkUyJ44_BU[/video]

Someone slip me a Rohypnol. I can't take that much cringing in one session.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 2, 2014)

From the 1950 musical Two Weeks with Love

[video=youtube_share;VJHJAkhacGU]http://youtu.be/VJHJAkhacGU[/video]


Now we know where they came up with the slogan Yabba Dabba Do.  :nightmare:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 5, 2014)

Well that depends on who “you” is, doesn't it?

[video=youtube_share;onn8x-qDrtg]http://youtu.be/onn8x-qDrtg[/video]

The benchmark of bathroom videos.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 15, 2014)

This one rates as one the worst Rolling Stones songs ever

[video=youtube_share;6xHPZx9m_UQ]http://youtu.be/6xHPZx9m_UQ[/video]

John Lennon used to complain about the Stones from this period that they were always trying to imitate the Beatles. With Their Satanic Majesties Request he may have had a point.

Luckily a few months later, the Stones came up with Jumpin Jack Flash and the rest is history. :smile:


----------



## escorial (Nov 15, 2014)

John Lennon had his faults like the rest of us but what a guy to have complain about you.


----------



## escorial (Nov 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;bfZvHuh7wKM]http://youtu.be/bfZvHuh7wKM[/video]


love is def


----------



## dale (Nov 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;AjPau5QYtYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjPau5QYtYs[/video]


----------



## Winston (Nov 29, 2014)

Top this:

[video=youtube;w8obtRtealE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=w8obtRtealE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 29, 2014)

Boy you're having a day :highly_amused:

I did that one on the very first post.


----------



## Winston (Nov 29, 2014)

OK, just caught that.... Duuuuuuuh.  Howabout some cheeze:

[video=youtube;OG3PnQ3tgzY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 29, 2014)

Okay. I forgive you... this time


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;1qN72LEQnaU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qN72LEQnaU[/video]


----------



## Boofy (Feb 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;FCARADb9asE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCARADb9asE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;gN2zcLBr_VM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN2zcLBr_VM[/video]


----------



## Boofy (Feb 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;TYgOlqinH7A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYgOlqinH7A[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 10, 2015)

You woke up my thread. Thanks guys :tears_of_joy:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 10, 2015)

The spiritual successor to Robbie's spectacular shit-show, "Rudebox."

[video=youtube;EAmChFTLP4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAmChFTLP4w[/video]


----------



## escorial (Oct 9, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;ZsgMbxyDmCY]https://youtu.be/ZsgMbxyDmCY[/video]


----------



## escorial (Oct 9, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;MNwqV_HpMSE]https://youtu.be/MNwqV_HpMSE[/video]


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 9, 2016)

By chance I discovered that if you go down the page clicking play you can get them  superimposed on one another; multiply horrible


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 9, 2016)

I can’t believe it took so long for me to “contribute” to this thread. (But first, a quick side note: When Sesame Street first came on the air in 1969, I remembered being thrilled when I recognized “Bob,” who was one of Mitch Miller's “Sing Along” gang. And yes, I did spot him in the “Has Anybody Seen My Gal” video posted earlier.

This song, from the 1960s, is a Brazilian song that shows an unmistakable, though not fully absorbed, rock influence. The singer, Maria Bethânia, is considered a true diva nowadays. Her brother, Chico Buarque, another famous singer-songwriter, is also in this horrible, embarrassing video.

 [video=youtube;dDZMx027cHI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDZMx027cHI[/video]

You know things are bad when even the one black guy can't dance.


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 9, 2016)

Another Brazilian, Morris Albert (Maurício Alberto Kaisermann), had a huge hit in the early ‘70s with this abysmal, sappy song:

[video=youtube;wU0Pp2n6ooE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU0Pp2n6ooE[/video]


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 9, 2016)

Here’s the Muslim answer to Rebecca Black’s “Friday”—Raef sings “Jumuah.” (Jumuah is the Friday service at the masjid.) Admittedly, it’s better than the original, but still humorous when keeping it in mind:

[video=youtube;m0MqT-S9fiI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0MqT-S9fiI[/video]


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 9, 2016)

Here’s a Brazilian line dance, “Dança do Quadrado.” (The quadrado refers to the square each dancer moves around in.) Is it better than the “Electric Slide” or “The Wobble”? You decide:

[video=youtube;QL1WhxjKSjk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL1WhxjKSjk[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2016)

Haha...The Gong Show. You knew as soon as they started in on "Feelings..." they were getting the hook. The Night Chicago died... Now that was great song. I think I rated it as a tie with Seasons in the Sun. My 10 year-old self couldn't stand that song. Ear torture. The radio would go off and stay off after that.


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 30, 2017)

Why ruin a perfectly good song? Central lyric takes the cake. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRwYQgk05DY 

 I've been trying to figure it out for years. _Ohhh, nooo ......
And after all this time I still LOL each time I hear it. 
_


----------



## KenTR (Sep 16, 2019)

[video=youtube;BTSpcMNf1c4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTSpcMNf1c4[/video]

At 2:12: "They beat me with a board/it hurt just like a sword"

Rick Johnson was right: these bitches suck.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 16, 2019)

At the risk of offending some I would tie 'Land of hope and glory', 'Jerusalem' and 'Land of my fathers'.`


----------



## seigfried007 (Sep 16, 2019)

[video=youtube;MlW7T0SUH0E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlW7T0SUH0E[/video]

Chacarron, chacarron, chacarri-ri-ron!


----------



## seigfried007 (Sep 16, 2019)

[video=youtube;wn73ysFij50]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn73ysFij50[/video]

This song was actually a parody of another song (wanting to say the original artist is a schizophrenic man in Chicago and one of the most prolific recorders ever, but I might be mistaken). Song was done as a joke to prank/honor another band with which this band is on friendly terms. 

It's still a terrible song--but its at least a funny and deliberately bad song.


----------



## KenTR (Sep 18, 2019)

Get out your prozac, kids! We’re about to venture into one of the most dismal, unfortunate corners of the post-punk D.I.Y. movement.

What are we to make of this monstrous affront to music with it’s disco beat, ponytail jams, and straight-from-a-1979-Ford station-wagon-cassette-player-demonstration-tape synth riffs?

For a band that identified with the early eighties minimal wave scene, they seemed to be unaware of any of it. I’d like to think they were being brave by aping the tenets of long-dead hippie pop songs, but no, I fear the truth is that they completely and thoroughly sucked balls.

Pairing a jaunty prophet 5 riff with a 4/4 beat does make for a brisk, lighthearted sound, but dig a little deeper and the whole thing falls apart like a rusted through wheelbarrow. Untreated piano? Sorry, guys. That’s not allowed in new wave. And that guitar solo, while reasonably proficient, still sounds like someone trying to scrape a wad of gum off his shoe while balancing on a treadmill. 

The only sign of life here is the female vocalist. I like her style, but she would have been more at home with a band that didn’t ask their parent’s help with songwriting. I’m hoping that her pronunciation of the word art is affected, but considering the pretension that surrounds just about every other aspect of this song, I’m not holding my breath.

And then there are the lyrics. Excuse me while I regurgitate in my mouth for a moment. MTV and it’s increasingly commercial ethics were a prime target for punks and new wavers alike, but to make a sweeping statement that “Video is not art” without specifying what kind of video you are referencing is too smug for my tastes. "Video just isn't penetrating.." Really? That's your argument?? Who doesn’t remember doing bong hits at two in the morning while watching some inexplicably bizarre conceptual video on some obscure public access TV show? Video certainly _can_ be art. Cold Dogs In The Courtyard cannot. And yes, y’all dig Bukowski’s poetry. Big deal. What grandiloquent college student doesn’t? Beware of the 1: 35 mark where you’ll find yet another lyrical couplet that’s so bad, it actually putrefied the stylus on turntables across the world:

_The kitchen has it all screwed up/and cable shows us how to kill a pup_.

Ouch! If there was a jail for bad lyricists, the guy who wrote this would be buried _under_ it. 

I know I can’t ever unhear this steaming pile of raccoon shit, but I can take solace in knowing the guy who wrote it ended up becoming - you guessed it - a video producer!

Life can be cruel when you’re too big for your britches.

[video=youtube;OzZO2r7jxr8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzZO2r7jxr8[/video]


----------

